# Other uses for the plow??



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

What else do you guys use your plow for? I don't have any pics yet but i'm in the process of building an attachment to make my plow into a mini forklift for moving stuff around, like axles! This is probably the biggest thing I'd consider moving, a Ford Dana 60 front axle. Most of the other stuff I need to move around is alot lighter than this. But I have a bad back and can't lift much at all. So I have to make due.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=auxw8w&s=5

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=33c3qbl&s=5


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I spread mulch a few years ago with my old truck because I didnt have a loader at the time lol. I used it on my beach 2 years ago to level it off lol.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have mine at the end of the driveway ,so when my wife is backing up and hits it she knows to stop then.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Saw a couple with the the blade de-skinned except for the bottom 6 inches by the cutting blade. They used them on constrution sites to clean the mud/dirt off of the road at the end of the day.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Red_Rattler;758306 said:


> Saw a couple with the the blade de-skinned except for the bottom 6 inches by the cutting blade. They used them on constrution sites to clean the mud/dirt off of the road at the end of the day.


thats actuallyt a good idea. but why cut it?


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

grandview;758301 said:


> I have mine at the end of the driveway ,so when my wife is backing up and hits it she knows to stop then.


haha thats great.

we've pushed leaf piles before. not with my plow and truck but our work trucks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I use mine to find man hole covers and similar items hidden by snow.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Cut for air flow to the rad. for summer time....


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

cocco78 what's the dana 60 lying around for? For any project?


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Its an 88 srw, kingpins, 3.55 gears, complete hub to hub. No plans for it yet but it was to good of a deal to pass up. I am kinda in the market for a 94-97 F250 or F350 Powerstroke, seems like i've been finding F250's in better shape than the F350's. So I thought I'd pick this up to swap out the TTB when I find my perfect powerstroke! But, my comanche in the video is getting a D44/D60 combo this summer, might probably toss this 60 up front instead of the 44.

We started working on the d44/d60 combo already for the swap.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

Off topic, but....

Can a DRW front dana 60 be switched so it is the same as a SRW dana 60? I have a dana 60 that I'm going to swap on my 97' f250 after the ttb wears out. It is out of a 350 DRW though.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yep, just need the srw hubs. I'm pretty sure the spindles are the same, just need the single wheel hub without the spacer. I'm not sure, but might want to look into if your TTB 50 stuff could swap over (I doubt it but never know...) I'm actually building that ford D44 in the pic above with all chevy outters, it was a half ton axle and i'm using 3/4ton chevy steering knucles and swapping over to 8 lug, so its amazing what can be swapped around with some research.


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

Hiniker factory tests there plows by back filling tile trenches lol


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

The forklift idea will work, my friend used his jeep to lift wood creates almost full of wood for his outdoor burner, just have to know what it can lift before you fill the pallet to much lol.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

cocco78;759092 said:


> Yep, just need the srw hubs. I'm pretty sure the spindles are the same, just need the single wheel hub without the spacer. I'm not sure, but might want to look into if your TTB 50 stuff could swap over (I doubt it but never know...) I'm actually building that ford D44 in the pic above with all chevy outters, it was a half ton axle and i'm using 3/4ton chevy steering knucles and swapping over to 8 lug, so its amazing what can be swapped around with some research.


Cool- thanks for the info


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i have seen a guy put tires on one to move cars in a used car lot


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks like something from the ozarks.....it's sure is nice to have forklifts


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

HinikerPrototyp;759127 said:


> Hiniker factory tests there plows by back filling tile trenches lol


What is that supposed to do?...

If its still on the front of my truck and its still in one piece, its gotta be a Hiniker Plow. 
LOL  if only that were not an oxymoronic statement!


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

Its another use for a plow, isn't that what this topics about , read the first post


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*here's some*

Here are a couple of guys using plows for "non-snow" related work.....dizzy:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;758451 said:


> I use mine to find man hole covers and similar items hidden by snow.


So I'm not the only one?!?


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I use my older blades to pre-plow.... :waving:


----------

